# housekeeping



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

I will rent an apartment in a building with amenities. My wife is a working wife too, how can we handle daily house work: Cleaning, Laundry, and etc of normal house activities. Is there a daily housekeeping service providers or should we hire a maid ? or how this is generally handled in Canada? I will be new , in our country we have a maid who handle it but I don't think this is the case in Canada. Kindly advice.
Thanks


----------



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

snjm said:


> I will rent an apartment in a building with amenities. My wife is a working wife too, how can we handle daily house work: Cleaning, Laundry, and etc of normal house activities. Is there a daily housekeeping service providers or should we hire a maid ? or how this is generally handled in Canada? I will be new , in our country we have a maid who handle it but I don't think this is the case in Canada. Kindly advice.
> Thanks


Any ideas about this thread would be appreciated.
Thanks for u in advance ...have a nice day


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Maid service*



snjm said:


> Any ideas about this thread would be appreciated.
> Thanks for u in advance ...have a nice day


You can employ a maid service - there are several in each city to choose from. However most people do their own housework during the evenings and weekends.


----------

